# Traveling



## LuvHedgehogs (May 16, 2016)

Does anybody know how you can keep a hedgehog calm so that it can travel without stressing it out? I've heard that most hedgehogs hate traveling. If you have any way of keeping a hedgehog calm while traveling please tell me.


----------



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*Try putting fleece in the pet carrier and his favourite treats and it should calm him down a little.*


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It depends on the hedgehog. Some love traveling, others vomit constantly and are miserable. 

How long will you be traveling for? Start taking the hedgehog for short drives now to find out how he/she will react.


----------

